#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  gecheiden vouw serieuze trouwmatriaal

## berbermeisje

Waar zijn de echte mannen gebleven????? 



Salaam Alaikom

Moslim broeders

Omdat ik na lang wikken en wegen alleen via deze weg probeer om een goede moslimman te kunnen benaderen.

Ikzelf 35 jaar met 2 kinderen. een leuke goeduitziende traditionele vrouw met veel humor en een partime baan, woon in de randstad.

Zoek iemand die de zelfde intenties heeft en mektab beetje helpt door sabab te doen en de zelfde intenties heeft wil zeggen serieus is en klaar is voor de volgende stap... Ben jij 
Een goeduitziende verzorgende man met verantwoordelijkheid en een baan..(oog wil ook wat)
Die ook dezelfde nia en sabab wilt doen zoals ik.....dus hopelijk na een klik een halal huwelijk wil betreden inscha allah. Met de wil van allah, 
En geen lange kuffar relatie of een spelletje wilt spelen. avontuurtjes ....daar ben ik niet voor geen gediend. Als je dat wilt zoek beter verder valt bij mij echt niks te halen ,,,

Ik zoek dus een serieuse respectvolle moslimman.
Met een godvrezend hart en zeker gevoel voor humor heeft dus ook spontaan en lief is.
En een luisteroor en open minded is.
En heeft veel geduld heeft en kan goed comminiceren.
Dus de basis dingen die een persoon moet hebben zoals werk,huis, auto en een toekomst wilt opbouwen.


En je moet 34+ zijn.
En 1.75 a 1. 80 zijn.
Mijn voorkeur gaat naar gescheiden mannen.
Begrijp me niet verkeerd alle respect voor niet gescheiden mannen. 


Wat ik niet zoek is een man die bindings angst heeft.
Of zijn wilde haren nog niet kwijt is.
Of hij ziet dit allemaal als een spelletje.
Of iemand die misbruik wilt van je maken.
Of een vreemdganger,gokker,casanova,alcoholist,leugenaar, psychopaat ,niet bidden,drugsdealer,of drugs gebruiker,die schulden heeft,die zelf nog een kleuter is ook al is hij hij is 36, dus dat was het een beetje. Zoek gewoon een leuke normale godvrezende lieve man

Dus heb je interesse dan zie ik een prive bericht.

----------


## lahmon

succes

----------


## Mezelf_man

ik wens je veel succes maar om eerlijk te zijn kom je helemaal niet over als een serieuze vrouw.

la hawla wa la kawata illa biLah

----------


## berbermeisje

ghair insha.allah


ben heel erg serieus..

----------


## Hoeria

La hawla wa la kawata illa bilah dat is voor jou. Zeg het goede of zwijg. Op elke topic bijna heeft meneertje commentaar. Niets nuttigs te doen precies.

----------


## Desiderium

Ik ben 170cm sorry  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## aker3ie28

Up voor de dame!
Als ik wat ouder was, had ikje zeker gepmd!
Ghair insha allah

----------


## serieuzeM

misschien ben ik wat voor jou. xx

----------


## berbermeisje

Ghair insha.allah

----------


## meloenke

lees mijn oproepje en wie weet

----------


## larache1986

:zwaai:  :zwaai:  ik woon ook in de randstad, en ik ben gek op randstad! daarom wil ik graag je schaamlippen beffen!

----------


## emre61

hey topper, ik ben genteresseerd in jou kunnen we telefonisch contact hebben

----------


## TRMURAT

Selam, 

mocht je nog zoekende zijn, heb ik interesse voor kennismaking.
Tel 0687931722

gr

----------


## berbermeisje

Salaam...

----------


## GescheidenMan29

Wa Salaam

----------


## berbermeisje

Ghair insha allah

----------


## berbermeisje

Priv graag

----------


## niniet

slm. 

Aangezien je lang hebt liggen wikken en wegen...
Ben ik wel bereid een sprong in het diepe te wagen..

Mvg,

Man



Salaam Alaikom

Moslim broeders

Omdat ik na lang wikken en wegen alleen via deze weg probeer om een goede moslimman te kunnen benaderen.

Ikzelf 35 jaar met 2 kinderen. een leuke goeduitziende traditionele vrouw met veel humor en een partime baan, woon in de randstad.

Zoek iemand die de zelfde intenties heeft en mektab beetje helpt door sabab te doen en de zelfde intenties heeft wil zeggen serieus is en klaar is voor de volgende stap... Ben jij 
Een goeduitziende verzorgende man met verantwoordelijkheid en een baan..(oog wil ook wat)
Die ook dezelfde nia en sabab wilt doen zoals ik.....dus hopelijk na een klik een halal huwelijk wil betreden inscha allah. Met de wil van allah, 
En geen lange kuffar relatie of een spelletje wilt spelen. avontuurtjes ....daar ben ik niet voor geen gediend. Als je dat wilt zoek beter verder valt bij mij echt niks te halen ,,,

Ik zoek dus een serieuse respectvolle moslimman.
Met een godvrezend hart en zeker gevoel voor humor heeft dus ook spontaan en lief is.
En een luisteroor en open minded is.
En heeft veel geduld heeft en kan goed comminiceren.
Dus de basis dingen die een persoon moet hebben zoals werk,huis, auto en een toekomst wilt opbouwen.


En je moet 34+ zijn.
En 1.75 a 1. 80 zijn.
Mijn voorkeur gaat naar gescheiden mannen.
Begrijp me niet verkeerd alle respect voor niet gescheiden mannen. 


Wat ik niet zoek is een man die bindings angst heeft.
Of zijn wilde haren nog niet kwijt is.
Of hij ziet dit allemaal als een spelletje.
Of iemand die misbruik wilt van je maken.
Of een vreemdganger,gokker,casanova,alcoholist,leugenaar, psychopaat ,niet bidden,drugsdealer,of drugs gebruiker,die schulden heeft,die zelf nog een kleuter is ook al is hij hij is 36, dus dat was het een beetje. Zoek gewoon een leuke normale godvrezende lieve man

Dus heb je interesse dan zie ik een prive bericht.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Illyass

> slm. 
> 
> Aangezien je lang hebt liggen wikken en wegen...
> Ben ik wel bereid een sprong in het diepe te wagen..
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Man
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Illyass

[/QUOTE]
Beste Zuster,

Je verhaal spreekt mij aan.Heb je intresse
dan kan je mij mischien bellen voor een verder gesprek met meer details. 0687009076.

selaam

----------


## salih_niceguy

Salaam oelikoum lieve dame je komt overtuigend over als je zin hebt om serieus gesprek te hebben kijken of wat wordt dan hoor ik graag van je grtjes

----------


## Zohayr

Waar zijn de echte mannen gebleven?????

als ik het goed begrijp wordt een man opgevoed door zijn moeder die maakt een echte man of een nepmannetje van hem
dus de vraag waar zijn de echte mannen ? die kun je beter stellen aan de vrouwen die hun jongetjes opvoeden

----------


## Muslim39

Man van antwerpen zoekt moslima. E-mail: [email protected]

----------


## jassine1976

Hey dame , ben je nog opzoek

----------

